
Learning to Execute [pdf] - neurologic
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1410.4615v1.pdf
======
pasbesoin
No big criticism implied, but some of us like to see the abstract, first. So
here's the link to it:

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1410.4615](http://arxiv.org/abs/1410.4615)

------
bcjordan
Interesting. For the uninitiated, what sorts of applications are LSTM RNNs
looking promising for in the short to medium term?

